# Wtb for R34 GTR: Nismo cluster, Nismo or stock MFD



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi guys please i dont want be victim of scammers again. So please i want to buy for my r34 gtr nismo cluster and Repair kit for MFD, or Nismo MFD. 

PM me if you have for sale. Of course with prices and photos. Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi, I have a brand new white Nismo cluster , new in box 

£2200 GBP


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Regarding MFD pls contact "R34 GTR MFD" on facebool/messenger he's your guy. Can't vouch for him enough, his service is top notch. Reg cluster JDMAutolink just posted one on their instagram page as well, might be worth checking it out.


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

There is a Nismo MFD on yahoo auctions right now.
You do not want to know the price.

If you want a Toshiba or Sharp screen I can send for 200 ukp by PayPal as long as you don't mind waiting two weeks to get it by post.


----------

